# What do you do when you roll into a new city and dont know anyone there?



## watson (May 11, 2017)

i find myself getting extremely bored when i roll into a new city i havnt been before with no friends nearby. what do you all do to pass the time to get to know the place? not to long ago i hopped into houston and stayed the entirety of 1 day and caught out to little rock because i had absolutly nothing to do but sit and wait for the next train. i have a bad habit of being bored after a day and wanting to leave.


----------



## briancray (May 11, 2017)

I read books, write and catch the next train to a new town. Cities suck.


----------



## Rob Nothing (May 11, 2017)

if you are bored then you have no business doing whatever it is you are doing. please stop being bored and do whatever it is that makes you happy


----------



## Notmyname (May 11, 2017)

If you can't wander around Downtown and find peeps go on and move along.no sense staying where there isn't any fun lol. But honestly I would talk to locals and see if anything cool is happening. I've been to a few cool shows just cause I asked around. Ask questions about cost and shit. Ask about house shows. Ask about all kindsa shit you wanna know about... Whatever interests you just ask. You never know what might come up


----------



## AAAutin (May 11, 2017)

I do the park-and-library tour.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (May 11, 2017)

straight up rob. yeah boring is a bit immature if so desired to use the word this whole site is about not being bored and living deliberately. I usually don't go to cities but if I do I get out quick preferring less urban country to spend time in.


----------



## Wanderingfkit (May 12, 2017)

hardcore drugs


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (May 12, 2017)

I usually find the small artsy neighborhood to hang out in. Coffee shop tourin'.


----------



## outskirts (May 13, 2017)

I'm never bored, I always find something constructive or trivial to do, creativity can go a long way. I also like talking to strangers, so that helps for me.


----------



## Drengor (May 13, 2017)

I'm a fan of good beer, so I'll go out looking for breweries that offer tastings. I'll try all there is and probably end up buying a pint or three. I usually walk away with a couple friends, or at least some for-the-day-friends. Museums and art galleries are also something I check out pretty early on in a new city, plenty of opportunity to meet people there and around the core.


----------



## RovingGale (May 13, 2017)

I make friends by finding the local presence of any of the national groups or hobbies I've decided I like and seeing what open events are happening. It means I can usually roll into a new city and find something going on tangentially related to my interests, and with big enough groups new people are often expected to show up at open events so it's usually not awkward to roll up to a group of locals and introduce yourself. Whatever groups you pick are up to you, just think about your interests and google around, see what exists; could be anything from the Moose Lodge to local tabletop gaming stores to hashing, just start looking for events related to what sorts of things you like and you'll find people to talk to.


----------

